# Wiring a boiler - 15 or 20 amps?



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

15 amps should be fine, unless you have an exceptional boiler.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I just opened up that switch I pictured above, I didn't realize there are fuses in it. It's a little 2-pole 30-amp (?) shutoff...can I just remove it? The circuit is on a single 15A breaker anyway...those fuses could never do anything. I posted some pics below.

I assume I can just wire the boiler directly from the breaker, right? I will just replace that fused switch with a normal 15A switch with the red cover plate, and wire that switch in series with the one at the top of the stairs.

That make sense? I don't see any need for a neutral in the upstairs switchbox....so I plan on just doing it as a switch loop.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

Instead of a light switch, I would use a "pull out" style disconnect like air conditioners have. They are pretty inexpensive.

Light switches aren't really good for motor loads unless you get one rated for it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My boiler is on a 12g 20a circuit
Its 22 years old
Not sure on what the recirc pump pulls


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

OK...I had to go & check
My recirc pump takes .75a
My oil burner takes 2.4a


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Gigs said:


> Instead of a light switch, I would use a "pull out" style disconnect like air conditioners have. They are pretty inexpensive.
> 
> Light switches aren't really good for motor loads unless you get one rated for it.



Example? Never heard of that before...What light switch WOULD be rated for motor loads? A heavy duty 20A one?


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

secutanudu said:


> Example? Never heard of that before...What light switch WOULD be rated for motor loads? A heavy duty 20A one?


Don't worry, standard 15 A switches will be fine for your boiler.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Every boiler shut-off I have seen is just a light switch


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

junkcollector said:


> Don't worry, standard 15 A switches will be fine for your boiler.


I completely agree. IMO a pullout for a 15A/120v boiler circuit is absurd.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Great, thanks. And I can replace that 30A old fused disconnect with a light switch also, right?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I completely agree. IMO a pullout for a 15A/120v boiler circuit is absurd.


agreed. Saying a switch wont work for this is like saying a bath fan needs a pullout disconnect to shut it off


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya don't need to go overboard with disconnect switch the standard toggle switch will suit just fine for this useage.

Just make sure if you going to run new switch get red switch cover plate say " boiler disconnect " some case " oil burner disconnect " one of the two but few local codes may stated " Gaz burner disconnect " as well.

Here the photo look like.











Merci.
Marc


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. I already bought the red emergency cover plate, Marc.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

secutanudu said:


> Example? Never heard of that before...What light switch WOULD be rated for motor loads? A heavy duty 20A one?


<edited to remove wrong info>

I looked it up and actually it is OK to use a normal light switch for motors under the following conditions:

"A general-use snap switch where the motor full-load current rating is not more than 80 percent of the ampere rating of the switch."

So now I know better.


----------

